# chicken bones in evangers??



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I have a question regarding the can samples I received from Evangers. One of them is called Roasted chicken drummet dinner. I was surprised when I opened the can to see full chicken drumsticks, bones included







! I gave some to Pompom, he was gnawing on the bone, then I turned around and got sidetracked, forgot to watch him and both bones were GONE. I am pretty sure he ate them, I got really scared, cause I don't know if he chewed them (I didn't hear crunch crunch). I guess he could have hidden them, but I think he ate them, he looked very content afterwards







. I guess all this to ask if it is safe?? I always heard not to give chicken bones to dogs, yet they put some in dog food?? I will not give him the rest of the can, I have a feeling it wasn't ok







??


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I've heard not to give chicken bones because they splinter into sharp pieces...
I can't imagine a dog food manufacturer including them without some significant
knowledge of their safety. But ?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I have a question regarding the can samples I received from Evangers. One of them is called Roasted chicken drummet dinner. I was surprised when I opened the can to see full chicken drumsticks, bones included
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also got a case of samples of the Evangers food and the other night I opened a can of the
whole chicken legs and saw the bones also. I started to pick the chicken and throw away the 
bones, but they were totally soft and broke down into mush when I squeezed them between 
my fingers. I think they cook them in a way that makes them safe. When did you ever squish
a chicken bone with your fingers? Never! The whole chicken thighs are the same with the bones.
I seriously doubt a dog food company would sell food that's unsafe. I do however prefer to break
up those soft bones. You can squish them with a fork. My dogs love the stuff!!! 

PS...I would never give it to my dogs whole though. Always smash it up!



> I've heard not to give chicken bones because they splinter into sharp pieces...
> I can't imagine a dog food manufacturer including them without some significant
> knowledge of their safety. But ?[/B]



Cary...chicken bones are bad bad bad, but these are different. They are soft mushy bones.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I remember getting a little sample box of Bil Jac kibble one time and 

picking out the chicken feathers (right off the kibble pieces!). I tossed the box out and never bought

the kibble.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I remember getting a little sample box of Bil Jac kibble one time and
> 
> picking out the chicken feathers (right off the kibble pieces!). I tossed the box out and never bought
> 
> the kibble.[/B]


 I am fairly sure I would throw up if I opened some dog food and saw feathers.... ewwie to me for sure.

Thanks for the "picture" Brit.









hehehee
Melanie
making note, NO Bil Jac ever


----------



## brenda (Apr 23, 2006)

This is from their website:


> The cooking process softens those recipes with bones – making them edible, safe, wholesome and highly digestible. Evanger’s fresh, natural and superior ingredients, with no by-products, ensure quality on a human-grade level. This new hand-packed line makes the animal’s mealtime a palatable pleasure and optimizes the pet’s health.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> 'CuteCosyNToy' post='274170' date='Oct 19 2006, 03:15 PM']
> I remember getting a little sample box of Bil Jac kibble one time and
> 
> picking out the chicken feathers (right off the kibble pieces!). I tossed the box out and never bought
> ...


Now feathers is bad!












> 'brenda' date='Oct 19 2006, 05:24 PM' post='274292']
> This is from their website:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I read on their website that its not recommended for small dogs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Merrick Wingalings also have have the whole chicken wings . I was already 'warned' about them from a friend who had recommended the Merrick foods. one of the other canned flavors has the whole pieces of thighs. 
The bones are soft and though I'm sure there is no problem, I do take a fork and break them up just to be sure all is OK. Naddie LOVES the wingalings!! I mix a small bit with her dry Merrick.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > 'CuteCosyNToy' post='274170' date='Oct 19 2006, 03:15 PM']
> > I remember getting a little sample box of Bil Jac kibble one time and
> >
> > picking out the chicken feathers (right off the kibble pieces!). I tossed the box out and never bought
> ...


----------



## brenda (Apr 23, 2006)

> I read on their website that its not recommended for small dogs.[/B]


Wow & it's right there on the order page.







Why would one article say that it's OK, then they put on there it isn't good for small dogs??







I guess I'll give the ones with chicken bones to my Heinz 57 & Rotweiler. Thanks Precious Paws.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I got the same sample.Also, Merrick's canned food has one with the bones in it.I asked my vet and he said those bones have been boiled to a safe softness.You can mash them with a fork.My babies love them and I feel pretty sure,kinda sure,somewhat sure .......well,even though my vet said they are safe and good for them I still find myself passing on that type of meal at the pet store. I'll be interested in what everyone else has to say about it.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Merrick Wingalings also have have the whole chicken wings . I was already 'warned' about them from a friend who had recommended the Merrick foods. one of the other canned flavors has the whole pieces of thighs.
> The bones are soft and though I'm sure there is no problem, I do take a fork and break them up just to be sure all is OK. Naddie LOVES the wingalings!! I mix a small bit with her dry Merrick.[/B]


I had one in my Wingalings can too. I took it out. I guess next time I will let them fight over it.








Have you tried the Brauts N Tots? Mine love it.


----------

